# Trovoada de 30/11/2010



## AguiAzul (1 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

Eu sou novo por aqui, gosto bastante do estudo dos fenómenos meteorológicos, e encontrei este site/fórum ontem quando procurava algo que satisfizesse a minha curiosidade quando ao assunto das trovoadas. 

Eu gostava de saber se algum de vós conhece algum site onde se possa ver o histórico das trovoadas ocorridas anteriores ao dia actual (ao que se está a ver nesse momento), pois eu estive a consultar isso na pagina do Instituto de Meteorologia que nos permite ver as ultimas 12 horas, mas não me deixa ver o dia 30/11/2010 cerca das 18H00 às 19H00 nas coordenadas aproximadas de N40º20' W8º45'.

Conhecem outros sites onde isso se possa ver, ou onde possa consultar um histórico?

Site onde se pode consultar, mas não dá para ver o histórico desse dia (mesmo estando registado como é o meu caso):
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 12:32)

Tirando o IM, acho que pouco sorte mais terás noutros sites, só mesmo o IM tem essa informação.


----------



## AguiAzul (2 Dez 2010 às 09:44)

Já percebi que os dados do Histórico só são visíveis após 24 horas, hoje já consegui a informação que queria no site do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Obrigado pela ajuda.

Agora gostava de saber mais uma coisa, qual a diferença entre uma trovoada Positiva e uma Negativa?

Será que estou a raciocinar correcto, ao pensar que numa trovoada positiva, que caía num pára-raios, a dissipação da energia libertada pela faisca é em direcção ao norte magnético, enquanto no caso de uma trovoada negativa, essa mesma dissipação é em direcção oposta ao do mesmo norte magnético?

Obrigado pelo excelente espaço de estudo e troca de ideias que aqui disponibilizam.


----------

